# The Cozy Cavy - Hit by Tornado



## Nela (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you to Alicia for posting this on Facebook or I wouldn't have seen this. I wanted to share in case others know of The Cozy Cavy.

The Cozy Cavy was hit in yesterday's tornadoes. Marsha's daughter is in the hospital with a broken shoulder and is said to be on oxygen with something going on with her lung. Their dog, Shelby, was also injured in the tornado. Shelby is the only confirmed pet to have survived as of now. It is said that Marsha's house and cars were destroyed. 

To stay informed, you can join their Facebook page here:

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/The-Cozy-Cavy/110805215606220


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2011)

They had gps and rats. I think last I recall they had 15gps.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 28, 2011)

ray:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 28, 2011)

I just learned about this a little while ago and am super upset. Marsha is a wonderful person...always so helpful. I fell in love with her sewing/piggie/rattie room, as well as many others - its upsetting knowing it is all gone, along with her piggies and rats.

My thoughts are with her and her family :hearts.


:sad:


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 28, 2011)

Adding my prayers.....ray:


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 28, 2011)

This is so devastating.


----------



## Nela (Apr 29, 2011)

Update (reposting from the facebook page):

Marie Forgie: â...This morning we found out that Marsha was also in the hospital. Her back was had started to hurt and she was in a lot of pain. She has hurt her back and bruised her heart from when she was clinging to her children her breastbone went into her heart. She is ok and out of the hospital. My niece Kailyn is currently in ICU with a hole in her lung. She is stable at this time. Her dog was hurt in the tornado, but is doing ok also. Doug was able to find one of her guinea pigs, but there are still more missing along her her pet rats. I can not thank everyone enough for their thoughts and prayers during this tragic time. My mom leave tomorrow morning to go there.

Only one guinea pig has been found so far. We can be grateful that the family made it out alive. 

Amy, I figured you would know them. I just cannot imagine what they've just gone through...


----------



## nochoramet (May 2, 2011)

She has found a lot of her piggies and ratties thank God!! Her daughter is out of the hospital from what I heard, and they're on the way to recovery. I don't know them personally but I'm keeping track of all the tornado victims news. It warms my heart to see people so far away concerned about our state


----------



## Luv Buns (May 25, 2011)

I just found this forum but wow that would be so horrible. Glad to hear things are kinda getting better though and that some pets where found.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 25, 2011)

ray: The pictures of the areas are just horrific.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 26, 2011)

we got hit yesterday a few miles from my house, 5 in a 2 hour period in the metro...joplin was hit really bad and shelters are all full...130 people dead with 800-1500 still missing...the tornadoes this year are scary. i have been following the joplin animal rescues and so sad i cant do anything to help...its tragic the amount of life lost this year to tornadoes, human and animal.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 26, 2011)

I couldnt imagion Brenda - and I hope I never know. They are horrible and scary for me and I'm not even there. I feel horrible for all of those people (and pets) who are going through this and I PRAY that more people are found alive than dead. The pets are important but humans are so much more. I cant wait for this tornado season to come to an end.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 27, 2011)

lived here all my life and never been afraid until now of them. my fiances dad is helping with the releif over there and my mil says the pics are horrible and their from the good side of town.

its amazing some of the good stories coming out of this next to all the bad...the amount of grateful people is amazing, and the community is really coming together for the first time in a long long time.


----------

